# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Krijimet e mia

## Poeti

Nuk doja me te shkruaj
As edhe nje fjale
Ngaqe dhembjen qe kam ne gji
Askujt s'mund te ia fale
Nuk doja te sillja dhembjen 
Ketu ne mes jush
Sepse e di miqet e mi
S'me ndihmon askush!!

----------


## Poeti

Kam vuajtur me vite
Me shekuj kam qare
Lum lotete me ridhnin
TY pa te te pare!

Nuk doja ti ndalja lotet
Ne rrjedhe pa mbarim
Nuk mund te sheroja
Kete shpirtin tim!

----------


## Poeti

Lotet e mi jane dhembje
Qe nga shpirti i lenduar buron
Lotet e mi jane vuajtja
Qe shpirtin ma rendon!

----------


## Poeti

Ngushellim ne lotet e mi nuk gjej
As dhe ne syte e tjeterkujt
Ngushellim nuk gjej dot
Dhembjen nuk ia them askujt!

----------


## Poeti

URAGAN NË JETË

Sot më mungon gjithëçka
Sot edhe vehtja më mungon
Shpirti im po më trathëton!

Sot po mundohem më kot
Që jetën time ta vë në vi
E si mund ta bej këtë, si
Kur larg, shumë larg meje je ti!

Qetësinë e kërkoj më kotë
Në botën plot uraganë
E si mund të qetësohem unë
Kur ti më le menjanë!

               07.11.2010 / 8:15

----------


## Poeti

Do ju shkruaj sot se me vone s'kam kohe
Do jus le ketu nje porosi,
Shkruani, shkruani dhe kurre mos ndaloni
Mbusheni jeten tuj me poezi!

Une per shkurt do te ik nga ketu
Do marr nje rruge te gjate te udhetimit
Me pritni dhe mos me harroni
Une do rikthehem, jam mbajtes premtimi!

----------


## Poeti

*NE GURBET*

Ne gurbet me solli jeta
Sikur era qe gjethet mbart
Si ne humnere me perplasi
Nga vendi im larg shume larg

----------


## Poeti

Pershendteje z.Agim

Do blejme gomar me 8 cilindra
Dhe nje sirene qe mend te nxjerr
Do te kthehemi ne shtepite tona
Boten pasi te kemi bjerr!

Nese bota na ka inat
Ne inat kemi dhe me shume
Ata mund te mos na duan
Por ne as vehten nuk e duam!

----------


## Poeti

Pse lot derdhni pa kursim
Pse vuani mbi kete dhe
Pse, Pse, Pse
Jeta kaq shume helm hedh mbi ne!?

----------


## Poeti

*VUAJTJE DHE DASHURI

Jam me ju ne kete mengjes
Ndjenjat e mia ti ve ne leter
E si mund te shprehet poeti
Valle ka ndonje rruge tjeter!?

Une jam ketu ne mesin tuaj
Te shpreh ate qe me mundon,
Dashurine qe prane se kam
Ah sa shume po me mungon!

Jam me ju se s'kam rruge tjeter
Jo pse s'dua te flas me ju,
Por vargezimi ka rruge tjeter
Kur je duke dashuru!

Mos ma zeni per te madhe
Qe po vuaj keto dite une
Ah e dashur ku je ti
Shume te dua, shumeeeeeeeeee!

                    20.01.2011
                 BAGRAM, AFGANISTAN*

----------


## gloreta

Shume e bukur Poet!!

----------


## Poeti

Mos qani ju lutem shume
Nese duhet dikush te qaj
Une kam lot edhe per ju
Zemren e kam mbushur vaj!

----------


## Poeti

*JETEN ME NDRIQOVE*

*Isha i humbur ne errsiren e jetes
Askush, askund dhe asgje s'me kenaqte ne jete
Valle pse kjo me mua po ndodhe
Sa hyre ti ne jeten time, ndryshova, se di pse as vet!

Erdhe si nje drita ne mes te erresires
Qe rrugen e jetes time e ndriqon
Erdhe si vargu ne poezine time
Qe vargezimin tim e zbukuron!

Sa gjate ne kete jete erresire isha
Sa shume te prita te me ndriqosh
Edhe dita ishte pa kuptim
E ti erdhe si engjull te me shpetosh!*

----------


## Poeti

Perse ne kete jete duhet te vuajm
Perse duhet te derdhim lot,
Perse valla kemi brenga
Perse mundohemi kot!?

----------


## Poeti

*JAM I LËNDUAR

Jam i lënduar në zemër
Thellë, thellë po vuaj,
E cka me mbetet tjetër
Vec poezi të shkruaj

Isha i sinqertë
Vallë bëra mëkat
Pse zbulova ndjenjat
U bëra i pafat!

  08.02.2011/17:57
  SHANK-Afganistan*

----------


## Poeti

*EDHE NJË MËNGJES PA TY!

Edhe këtë mëngjes u zgjova pa ty
Shtrati im është sërish i ftohtë, 
Ti je larg, e unë në vetmi
Sikur jam në tjetër botë!

Edhe një ditë nvetmi e kaloj
Sytë i mbaj hapur e ti në ëndërr më vjen,
Cdo gjë që shoh rreth meje
Në ty më shëmbëllen!

Shkoi në gjumë i vetmuar
I tillë zgjohem në mëngjes,
Cdo ditë që kalon pa masë më gëzon
Takimin me ty me mallë po e pres!

                            10.02.2011/8:54
                          SHANK- Afganistan   *

----------


## Poeti

* TË KISHA KRAH

Të kisha krah vetëm për një ditë
Të fluturoj atje tek vajza ime,
Ta pyes se cfarë e mundon
Pse po ndjehet si jetime!

Të isha erë dhe të nisem
Vetëm për një ditë ta përqafoj,
Dhe ti them se të kam xhan
Dhe ta lus të mos lotoj!

Te isha diell vec për një ditë
Nga lartësia ta shikoj
Dhe ta ngroh me përqafim
Që më të mos lotoj!

           10.02.2011/13:56
          SHANK- Afganistan*

----------


## Poeti

*  BORA

Borë bie përjashta
Është ftohë shumë,
Akull ka në zemrën time
Ftohtësinë thellë e ndjej unë!

Është kjo nga moti
Apo nga gjendja në shpirtin tim,
Akoma se kam të kjartë
Cështë kështu me këtë zhgënjim!

Rrezet e diellit po luftojnë
Me fluskat e borës që bie
Kurse në mbrendin time
Një ndjenjë angushtie!

Po bëj luftë me vehten
Me ndjenjat e mia
Cfarë kam unë kështu
Po më mbytë vetmia!

     11.02.2011/11:44
      SHANK-Afganistan*

----------


## Poeti

* NJË FJALË

Sa peshë ka një fjalë
E thënë me vend dhe me rend,
Sa efekt të fortë ka fjala
E thënë me mend!

Një bisedë me vajzën time
Që ditë më parë më bëri me lot,
Sot më dha shprsë 
Ndryshe ta shoh këtë botë!

Më lot nuk kishte në sytë e saj
Ishte qetësuar vajza ime,
E dinte shumë mirë ajo
Që kurrë nuk do jetë jetime!

Sa të ëmbla më vinin fjalët
Që dje ajo mi tha
Sa shpresë, sa vullnet
Për jetë më dha!

              13.02.2011/11:55           
           SHANK-Afganistan*

----------


## Poeti

*NESËR ËSHTË DITA!

Nesër është Shën Valentini
E unë nuk jam me ty,
Me të ble nje dhuratë
Dhe me të puth në sy!

Nesër është dita e të dashuruarve
Ndërsa ne jemi të ndarë,
Nesër, eh nesër 
Ka vite që stë kam parë!

Nesër është festë 
Kurse ti duhet të festosh pa mua
Por kudo që të ndodhem
Jam me ty dhe të dua!

           13.02.2011/17:25
           SHANK- Afganistan*

----------

